# Looking for First Boat - Tracker Pro 16



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I've been looking around for over the last couple months for my first bass boat. It has to be fairly light since I have to haul it with a Highlander, so I have mostly been looking at aluminum hulled boats with 9.9 Hp motors. I saw the Bass Tracker Pro 16 at the boat show last weekend and it looked like a really it, seemed like a really good first boat and they're running a sale right now and the base price is $8,000. My question is, does anyone else know of any other new boats running in this price range that would be an equal? While there weren't many small bass boats at the boat show, I didn't see anything else close in price to the Pro 16 but I would love to look at something else to compare it to. Let me know if you know of anything.


----------



## jpackr (Apr 15, 2004)

Tracker does not have the best reputation when it comes to quality, hence the lower price. There are several other better aluminum boat manufacturers than Tracker-G-3, Lund, Lowes, Polarkraft etc. If price is a major factor, look into used boats, you will be able to afford a better boat at a decent price.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

jpackr said:


> Tracker does not have the best reputation when it comes to quality, hence the lower price. There are several other better aluminum boat manufacturers than Tracker-G-3, Lund, Lowes, Polarkraft etc. If price is a major factor, look into used boats, you will be able to afford a better boat at a decent price.


Truth be told, the above statement couldn't be farther from the truth. I have owned a multitude of boats over the years. I have a Tracker Grizzly SC and I couldn't be happier! Tracker actually leads the market in the most widely sold boats and they offer a Lifetime Warranty on all Hulls and the trailers are even under the same warranty plan.

You might be suprised to know that Lowe, Polarkraft and a few others are produced at the exact same stamping facility........ 

If you need any info on purchasing a Tracker I can lead you to a highly respected dealer that will take care of your needs. My current boat was not on their lot at the time, and (deal done over the phone" they had it delivered to me in less then a week. Just hit me with a PM.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

hey guys both boats are great and warrior is right most PARTS are made at same places, BUT it will depend on what you fish for?? I bought a lund mr. pike in 1997 with the 65 johnson. had it up on erie 4 miles out jerkin perch.. but i also have fished a lot of lakes like portage up in akron and alumn in columbus. it is a 16' deep v. I know trackers line is mostly shallow bass boats but they do have a deep v line as well. I have pulled my lund with a 4 cylinder jeep wrangler?? tongue wait should be no issue for your hylander. if so buy thicker walled tires...


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I have been keeping an eye out for a used boat, but most of what I have seen isn't exactly what I'm looking for and I figure if I'm spending the money I shouldn't settle. I'll keep looking at on craigslist and e-bay for the used boats and also touch base with Weekendwarrier on the dealer he used. I figure I got about two months before I need to have it sitting in the driveway.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

keep checking craigs list.good spot. also try Norton Marine in akron, ohio. bought my lund there, great guys. OH YA try the boat and rv shows or the sportsman shows, those guys in this economy will give you a great price..


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

if you look at one check all the welds,,,, that is a big problem with Tracker and getting them to admit it is even bigger


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Tracker makes a variety of boats which span the smaller, entry level eonomy models to the larger, costlier specific use models. Other manufacturers do the same. Tracker has in recent years had a significant quality problem regarding their welds on several of the product lines, which based on past comments both here and on other sites exceeds those of other manufacturers.
It would be in your best interest to visit various dealership's to compare the construction of the Tracker as well as other manufacturer's boats in the same size range. As always, cost and quality usually go hand and hand unless you find an exceptional "buy" that is discounted for a specific believeable reason.
Now is the time to shop and compare as there will be an increased demand in the Spring. Good luck on finding the boat that best suits you fishing requirements and budget.


----------



## fish-tracker (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey guy I have a 1999 Tracker 17' deep v fish every wear with it, I think it is a great boat and tracker is the right price not a arm and a leg.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The weld problem isn't with all tracker boats. There were a few models that they had problems with. That model hasn't had any problems that I have heard about. I have a 2002 Tracker Targa and have not had any problems at all. I know many many guys that have a tracker boat and none have had any weld problems. Most of the problems have been when they were used in rough waters and high waves. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another tracker period. If you check enough you'll find all alum. boats have had problems at one time or another. Yes even Lund, and Starcraft boats. Do your research and you'll find this is true.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

If you can buy from a good dealer with a good reputation no matter what brand you choose. That way if you have any issues the dealer can take care of them for ya. I know quite a few people with trackers and many of the boats are fairly old and still going strong. I doubt you'll run into any weld issues with a 16 footer and a 9.9. You probably could go to a 17 footer with more horse power and still pull with your highlander, that is unless you want a 9.9. What motor is in your highlander? If it were me and towing allows I would get a little bigger boat if you can swing it pricewise. My first boat was a 17' sea nymph with a 50hp. It looked just like the bass trackers. The boat was 6 years old and the motor was new for 6500. They are out there be patient and good luck in your search. I saw my old boat at alum last year and it still looks like it did when i bought it.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

While working the boat show this weekend I became aware of a Starcraft ultility with front and rear vinyl decks that was accidently shipped to Vic's Sports Center recently.

I'm not sure of the model number- or even certain of the size ( I think 17 ft), but very well fits what you describe. I know that they put a small tiller on it and were looking to get rid of- it's new - the price without the motor was $4500 in my discussion with an electric only anlger.

Check 'em out 330-673-7600 - let them know your an OGF member and the little bald man who directs tournaments told you about it online.
www.vicssportscenter.com

Price and situation might be right- I have never seen such an animal at their shop- rare to have a rig like it around.

nip

ps- I won't subjectively comment on the Trackers...but do go to the boat shows and ask past dealers why they are not a tracker dealer anymore


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Nipididdee said:


> While working the boat show this weekend I became aware of a Starcraft ultility with front and rear vinyl decks that was accidently shipped to Vic's Sports Center recently.
> 
> I'm not sure of the model number- or even certain of the size ( I think 17 ft), but very well fits what you describe. I know that they put a small tiller on it and were looking to get rid of- it's new - the price without the motor was $4500 in my discussion with an electric only anlger.
> 
> ...


I will agree the 2nd boat of my choice is the Starcraft!!!! The boats are tanks..... May want to look into this.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

I ran a Tracker III for 22 years (16-footer with a 40hp Merc). Sure, a few problems over the years, but nothing major and I definitely got my money's worth. I wouldn't shy away from another one (as long as I could substitute a MinnKota electric for the Motor Guide), but the other are right, you should look for used boats and check out other makes. For example, I saw a flyer at Bob's Outdoor Supply in Newark for an aluminum (I forget what kind) with 9.9, electric, batteries, etc. for $1,800. Not saying it's a good deal, just an example. Highlander should be no problem as a tow vehicle for the boat you describe.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

if you are really interested in saving some money i can located some gems for ya up in akron area? portage lakes are crawlin with alum. boats...everyone up there thinks they need a 20 thousand dollar bass boat... it is not the boat!!!!


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Just wanted to thank everyone for the feedback, you've given me a good head start and a lot to think about. A few of you have e-mailed me on some used boats you have for sale and I'm going to be following up with that angle as well. Anyhow, just wanted to say thanks.


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

im also looking for a boat. something 14 to 17 foot with front casting deck. been looking everywhere and havent found what im lookn for. wanted something under 5000. looked for the boat on vics site that someone mentioned before but couldnt find it. if anyone knows any boats out there send me a messege. email is [email protected]. thanks


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Chopper - I ended up finding a boat from one of the members on this site. You may want to post under Marketplace forum as well. If you end up buying one from someone shoot me a PM and I can walk you thru what you need to do when you close on the deal and transfer the title (if your not familiar with doing this it might save you some time). Good luck. 

oh - you may want to try this link. This guy sells repo's, they are mainly a car dealership but the boats they have seem to be priced to sell. A couple weeks ago they had a nice little crestliner with a 9.9 on it.

http://www.boattrader.com/dealers/Autos-Boats-and-Classics/2896922


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

If you found a tracker check out trackerboat forums.com,you can get a bit of info from that site as well. Good luck and come on spring!!!!


----------

